# Appple Pay



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody using Apple Pay at the checkout yet in PT-Land?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Apple Pay, Android Pay, Google Wallet and Paypal all have about ten years catching up to do to match the excellent Portuguese Multibanco system which is literally world class.

Multibanco added Tap and Go and Paypass several years ago and I guess because the banks in Portugal control the merchant transaction cost they can just price Apple Pay out of the market if they see it getting any use.

With NFC phones more widely available it's possible to associate a phone with a payment card which renders Apple pay and the others unnecessary and already out of date.

The only payment card you will ever need in Portugal is Multibanco and you can use it for everything from paying tolls, to getting concert tickets or a fishing licence.


----------

